# Just starting near Ozark, AL



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Just found this web site and forums. More information gained in a few hours today then in the past several weeks. Brand new to raising honey bees and looking forward to the project. Have just ordered two 8 frame “starter kits” with equipment such as hive tool, smoker, gloves, etc. and bees and two other 8 frame hives with bees. Should be able to pick them up in mid-April and am like a kid waiting for Christmas. Retired from Delta Air Lines and in June moved from south of Atlanta to Ozark, AL. Know there is a local beekeepers meeting once a month in Dothan but if there are others near me please contact me via email as I will have lots of questions and welcome others knowledge and expertise. Thanks and looking forward to meeting other beekeepers in the Wiregrass area.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource and to beekeeping. You will enjoy both.


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

Groundhog:

Here are the County Associations.

http://www.k4vb.com/Regional Associations/Reg bkpng assoc map page v12.htm

The one in Wetumpka is more small/natural cell oriented.

Here is the State Assoc. It will tell you how to register your bees and register your mark with the State. The main purpose of registering is if someone close to your location comes down with AFB the State will notify you.

http://alabamabeekeepers.com/

The State is very helpful and will over look alot. Their main purpose is destroying American Foul Brood. 

Your State inspector down there is Randy. I'll remember his last name by the end of the day<<GG>>.

There were 4 cases of AFB in the State in 2015.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome> Seems beekeeping is becoming the preferred hobby of the retired! :thumbsup:


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies and information. ToD, I will follow up from your contact information. It appears that I have two assoc. in my backyard in Coffee and Houston counties.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL! There are a lot of AL beekeepers on the site so you should have one or two close by. Best of luck with your bees.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome & good luck!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------

